# filter foam for sump



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello,

Just planning out my sump and looking for options for the filter media, mainly at the Reticulated foam. I have seen poret as an option but pretty pricey and wondering if anyone had any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Poret is the best product on the market. It was produced for the aquaculture sector and i used it in my Aquaclears (yes I actually still have 2 running) and for the intakes on some of my canister filters. I also believe it comes from 10 - 30 ppi so it can be staged as well.

JMHO

Stuart


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you know of any places that carry it locally or just that one site that it is on?

I just don't believe how rare this type of foam appears to be as it is not even on ebay or anything like that. I was expecting there to be a couple options rather than just the top quality expensive one?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try April's. Bonsai Dave may have some he may part with.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

coarse foam ac 110 foam
floss stuff, walmart quilting stuff


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the ideas, realized I have some floss around and now just looking for probably one sheet of the foam, it is going in a 55 gal sump so need it a bit bigger than the ac 110.


----------

